# overprice lathe



## Colten Edwards (Feb 1, 2018)

STC in Saskatchewan had there auction today and I was online listening to it. Lux-cut 11x36 lathe sold for 2500. and as pointed out, you would need to use a rigger in order to remove it from the building. There was some tooling, but not much. I had done some research on this lathe and no way was it worth this amount. There is no information on this lathe although, I am sure that eventually you might find something.  Everything else as far as tooling was extremely overpriced.


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Feb 12, 2018)

Gotta love auctions!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 12, 2018)

I buy in BC where auction prices are closer to sane.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 12, 2018)

I owned a 1980's lux cut lathe for 3 years it was really nice. It did not have many features but the quality  was good. It was probably that same size I bought it for $2100 and sold it for $2000 plus I kept the 4 jaw chuck and a big box of tooling that originally came with it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 20, 2018)

Price of $2500 is not totally insane - similar lathe sold on auction for $3500 in Calgary few months ago!


----------

